# Dalmation Molly



## SinCrisis (Aug 7, 2008)

Hi all,

Yesterday, my dalmatian molly died. It was healthy the day before, i saw it swimming around and eating etc. Nothing abnormal. However, yesterday, i found it dead and floating, missing its eyes and his body looked like it had been decomposing for at least a day or two. Could i this have resulted from an illness?


----------



## borneosucker (May 17, 2009)

I guess your molly must have been bitten by other fishes...since you said it died yesterday...?


----------



## SinCrisis (Aug 7, 2008)

time during the day between 7am, when i first saw him that day and then he was dead at 6pm that evening. IN the morning he was still doing well. If he was attacked by others, why? i ahve a peaceful community tank and the molly has never had trouble with any of the other fish


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Most likely he was picked apart by the other fish after he sucumbed to whatever illness he was suffering from.


----------



## SinCrisis (Aug 7, 2008)

should i be worried? the sudden change in heath happened in a pretty small time frame.. should i be dosing my tank with some kind of med?


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm not a fan of using medications unless absolutely necessary. Since we don't know why the molly died we wouldn't know which med to use. Tossing in a broad based antibiotic could very well put undue stress on your fish and be useless, say, if the molly died of old age or some type of birth defect which was undetectable by the naked eye. If it was me (and it's not!) I'd continue to observe the fish closely, monitor water parameters and stay on top of water changes. Sorry you lost the molly. :-(


----------



## SinCrisis (Aug 7, 2008)

OK, ill hold off on meds. However, im just a little worried that maybe its some deadly disease and ill come home from work one day and find all my fishes dead...


----------

